# هل أنت مهندس ميكاترونكس .... إذا فاطلع على هذا الموضوع



## أبو المثنى (22 أبريل 2007)

ماذا تعلم عن تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس Automotive Engineering &electronics هل عندكم علم عنه ............. إذا كان الموضوع يهمك فراسلونا على الإيميل الخاص بي : ghaith_07***********
هو تخصص يختص بهندسة و إلكترونيات السيارات الحدية و التكنولوجية فإن كان لديكم أي كتاب يختص بهذا الموضوع بالذات فلكم الشكر ان ساعدتونا و وصلتموه لي

و أرجو أن يفتح قسم أوتوترونكس


----------



## ليث الرافدين (14 مايو 2007)

الى الشباب والشابات المسلمين
اليكم افضل موقع للتوظيف
في البلدان وخاصة الخليج
والامارات:15: 
www.bayt.com
ادعولنا وكونوا انصارنا
قلبا وفعلا 
فعلا فعلا فعلا


----------



## yasir_abd (22 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي التخصص حسب علمي يختص بالكمبوتر الخاص بالسيارات الحديثة كالصيانة التركيب والتجميع وكذلك ما يرتبط بها من sensors الخاصة بكشف الاعطال الميكانيكية والكهربائية التي تحدث وكيفية عمل دوائر interface المواجهة لها وان استطعت تأمين كتب لها فلن أقصر معك انشاء الله .


----------



## h.d (23 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اعرف ان التخصص يهتم بالجانب الاكتروني للسيارة بالاضافة الى الميكانيكي
و لكن التركيز على الاكترونيات اكثر
و هو موجود في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية في الاردن
و الله الموفق


----------



## م. علاء (26 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز 
هندسة الميكاترونيكس والاوتوترونيكس جعلت دكاترة الجامعات يتقاتلون لمن هي 
لكن وجود تحكم باجهزة ميكانيكية باستخدام دوائر كهربائية تحتوي على معالج اصبحت ميكاترونيكس!!!!
لذلك هندسة الميكاترونيكس اعم واشمل وهندسة الاوتوترونيكس جزء من هندسة الميكاترونيكس مهتم بعمل التحكم للسيارة مثل نظام التعليق وناقل الحركة والحقن الالكتروني وغيره فلذلك أنا اقوووووووووووووول هي لهندسة ميكاترونيكس وهذا دليلي فمن لديه دليل آخر فليذكره

أنا مهندس ميكاترونيكس ولدي خبرة في هندسة الاوتوترونيكس حيث كان مشروع تخرجي حقن الكتروني ولن اذكر عنه اكثر للصعوبات التي واجهتنا من ذوي الاختصاص الذين بعد فترة اكتشفنا عدم معرفتهم الكاملة عن انظمة الحقن وانواعها واشاراتها ولا حتى عملها إلا من رحم ربي... لقد عذبونا بقولهم أسرار وما تطلع ما زال صناع السيارات يحتفظون بها و بعد معاناه طويله لجأنا الى اشياء افتراضية لعدم توفر بعض المعلومات الضرورية وقمنا بفك لغز الأنظمة لكن ليس بطريقة جدية لاعتمادها على معطيات تجريبية بحتة لا يستطيع من حولنا حتى من ذوي الاختصاص مساعدتنا

وآسف على الاطالة 

المستقبل للميكاترونيكس.............................................


----------



## alidahab (3 يوليو 2007)

هل فعلا المستقبل للميكا .....
اشك في ذلك لانه من راي على الاقل عندنا هنا التكنولوجيا لسه متاخره 
لكن في الغرب متقدمه اوي لذا المستقبل لو كان فهو عندهم وليس هنا وشكرا


----------



## eng_sasi (4 يوليو 2007)

انا فعلا متهيقلي ان ميكاترونيكس اعم واشمل من الوتترونكس


----------



## alidahab (5 يوليو 2007)

مؤكد بس الفكرة اللي عندي اني من الصعب اشتغل واتمتع بشغلي مع الوضع الحالي في التكنولوجيا
عندنا


----------



## ابن الميكاترونكس (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## اسماعيل بسام (7 أبريل 2011)

الميكاترونيكس قد تكون اعم ولكن كل مختص ادرى


----------



## eng_mohammed_86 (21 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوكم مهندس محمد مهندس حديث التخرج قسم ميكاترونيكس فمن امامه اى مجال للعمل يخبرنى به وجزاكم وجزانا الله كل خير


----------



## ifrad_jo (21 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستعداد التام للمساعدة في رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة والمشاريع الطلابية بكافة تفاصيلها
بوجود كادر عمل مؤهل من حملة شهادة الدكتوراة والماجستير لمعظم التخصصات الهندسية بكافة انواعها وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والحاسوب وايضا الأقسام الأنسانية والتربوية والأدارية​نقوم بدراسة عنوان الدراسة وتوفير الأختصاصيين والكوادر المؤهلة لمساعدة الطالب وتوجيهه لانجاز بحثه بأفضل صورة​نوفر مراجع ودراسات (بيبرز) من مجلات علمية محكمة لكافة التخصصات​​نساعد في عمليات النشر بالمجلات العلمية المحكمة​​توفير المراجع و الدراسات السابقة والإستشارات والإشراف الأكاديمي، وغيرها من الخدمات . خدمة اختيار عنوان البحث الاستشارات الاكاديمية و البحثيةالمساعدة في إعداد خطة البحث و الاطار النظري توفير الدراسات السابقة و المراجع العربية و الأجنبية مع توفير النص الكامل لرسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراة تصميم الاستبانات و تحكيمها إجراء الدراسات الميدانية إجراء التحليل الاحصائي التدقيق اللغوي باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية​​ترجمة الدراسات والبحوث - التدقيق اللغوي - تحليل محتوى – تحكيم بحوث – نقد دراسات – بناء برامج ارشادية – بناء برمجيات تعليمية​مساعدة الطلبة في مشاريع التخرج وحل الواجبات الجامعية والعمل على البرامج الهندسية والسيميولشن لطلبة البكالوريوس و الماجستير و الدكتوراة لمعظم التخصصات و انجازها تبعا لنظم ومعايير وزارة التعليم العالي وعمادة البحث العلمي ، وايضا شرح هذه الواجبات والمشاريع والرسائل بكامل خطواتها باللغة العربية لكي يتمكن الطالب من فهم الواجب او المشروع​لدينا خبرة واسعة بالتعامل مع الطلبة الدارسين في بريطانيا وامريكا واستراليا وفرنسا منذ سنوات وكل شروط بحوثهم ومشاريعهم​ايضا لدينا خبرة واسعة بالتعامل مع الطلبة الدارسين في السعودية والكويت والامارات والبحرين والأردن لمعظم التخصصات​المساعدة تبعا للفيدباك القادم من دكتورك المشرف اولا باول​اسعارنا مقبولة​نقدم مساعداتنا للطلبة عبر الأيميل ​نرجو كتابة طلبك بوضوح  تام وارسالة عبر الايميل التالي وسيصلك الرد عاجلا​علما بأن الطلب الغير واضح لن يتم الرد عليه وسيتم تجاهل الطلب​fadi_najadat
yahoo.com​​شركة افراد للبحث والتطوير 
الأردن - عمان​​لمزيد من المعلومات التواصل عبر الماسنجر التالي​​Ifrad_jo​yahoo.com​​​او الاتصال هاتفيا على الرقم التالي​0 6 1 0 9 2 5 8 7 2 6 9 0 0 

د.فادي نجادات​


----------



## eng_mohammed_86 (26 أبريل 2011)

للاسف مفيش حد من اصحاب الاعمال عارف يعنى ايه ميكاترونيكس ودى ففى حد ذاتها كارثة


----------

